# Breeding Bloodworms?



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

Can this be done? I'm thinking no because I read that the male blood goe's to the top of the water and release's sperm, then the female does the same thing with her eggs but she burst when releaseing them, both die after spawning...yeah I know to much time on my hands.LOL
lata...Tricks


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings tricks!

Yup, bloodies are impossible to breed. They can't even be harvested by machine, and are hand-dug from large tidal flats in Maine. Bloodies have been an "expensive" bait since I was a kid, and I don't think that will change anytime soon.

Well, I have to get back to the artificial estuary I'm building to breed blueclaws....


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Manayunk Jake said:


> Greetings tricks!
> 
> Yup, bloodies are impossible to breed. They can't even be harvested by machine, and are hand-dug from large tidal flats in Maine. Bloodies have been an "expensive" bait since I was a kid, and I don't think that will change anytime soon.


And since Sen. Susan Collins of Maine got the Shrub-in-Chief to block bloodworm stem cell research, we'll never be able to clone them!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Rugger!

The problem with bloodies (and sandworms) is that they've evolved too far! As segmented worms, they normally die when you break them in half. If we could genetically engineer them a couple of rungs lower by splicing some flatworm genes in, you could cut one in half, use half for bait and let the other half regenerate. Since flea divulged the secret to keeping them alive for a week in a refrigerator (which might even be extended with the flatworm genes), a fisherman would only need to buy half a flat at the beginning of the year.... 

You might look a little silly fishing with two coolers (one marked "old worms" and one marked "new worms"), but when bloodies break the $10.00/dozen barrier next year, you can smile all the way to the bank!


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

I know this sounds crazy but I keep 3 dozen alive for a tad over 3 weeks and all I did was flip em daily.
Lata....Tricks


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Folks, I kept 4 dozen alive for a month without a single loss. I just changed the water every few days with water from my reef tank.

That said, I imagine you could breed them. First you light some candles, put on some Barry White to get them in the mood...  

It's impossible, or at least beyond the reach of the average person. Your best bet is to buy them in bulk if you can get a price break and keep them in the fridge. Bloodies are just one of those baits that cost a lot but are still worth using.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

"Bloodies are just one of those baits that cost a lot but are still worth using."

Greetings All!

Amen to that, flea. It's tough when the rock (or any other fish) only want bloodies, and you have every OTHER type of bait....


----------

